# Jumeirah Village cirlce feedback pls



## AjAx30 (Aug 2, 2014)

Any reason why Jumeirah Village cirlce townhouses/apartments seem so cheap compared to similar size places in silicon oasis/sports city etc? I am seeing 4 bedroom places with 50% more space going for 50K less...

whats the catch?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

It's all subjective of course and I don't know Silicon Oasis but we looked at the Green Community on Sports City (we ended up at arabian ranches) but I would say that JVC is a little higher density with less green open spaces and it doesn't have the pool/community facilities it's potentially very god value though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Access into JVC seems to be a nightmare during rush hour traffic. I pass by Hessa Street every evening the cars barely move. That could be another reason.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

AjAx30 said:


> Any reason why Jumeirah Village cirlce townhouses/apartments seem so cheap compared to similar size places in silicon oasis/sports city etc? I am seeing 4 bedroom places with 50% more space going for 50K less...
> 
> whats the catch?


Power lines all over the place!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

We were thinking about a townhouse in JVC but after reading a lot of negative things we decided against moving there. If you join their facebook group you'll see what I mean. Apparently shoddy buildings and finishes as well as a lot of thefts.


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

We moved to JVC last year and won't be renewing our contract this year. Rent is cheap for a reason. 

Positives:
- Good location (for us anyway, obviously depends on where you work)
- Traffic not an issue

Negatives:
- Aesthetics (it's a big ugly dust bowl with rusty construction fences falling down and rubbish piles everywhere)
- Neighbours with no concept of respect for other people (I know this is not limited to JVC but it's particularly bad here)
- People drive like muppets, causing multiple accidents every week
- The road system was designed by someone who has never driven before and is very poorly maintained
- Lack of security (lots of stories of women being harassed and followed, break-ins, thefts, etc.)
- Access is an issue because there are still only two entrances and they are right next to each other
- Build quality is astonishingly bad, even by Dubai standards
- Lack of amenities (not even a coffee shop!)

It's bound to improve over time, but we're not willing to wait it out.


----------



## AjAx30 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks. Guess I can cross that area off my list!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

It's all relevant to personal expectations and experience.

For us, we've just entered our second year in our apartment, quite happy with the building and the construction. Fixtures and fittings are acceptable, could be better but could also be a lot worse.

Build quality and interior fittings are all relevant to the individual building (or group of villas if all done by the same developer), you cannot use the experience of one particular property to describe all the others. All the plots on JVC are developed by individual companies, with Nakheel simply owning the location and putting in the basic infrastructure.

Yes, it's still a construction site, but whilst this is a long term project I don't let that bother me, maybe we're lucky in the property and location we chose.

My OH walks the dog on her own whilst I'm out at work and doesn't get 'bothered or harassed', which when having come down from Kuwait is a *very *pleasant change in attitudes. So no problems there.

Yes, there are also only two entrances/exits onto JVC both of which are onto Al Khail Road - I do expect in the future that there will be others. Looking at the layout it would logically be onto the southbound Hessa Street and maybe also onto the eastbound Shk. Moh'd bin Zayed road. But in my experience commuting to either Dubai airport or to Abu Dhabi I've never experienced any MAJOR delays. OK northbound Hessa Street can be clogged up a bit due to the school but after the school run it does clear up nicely.

As for Power Lines - What power lines?


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

As a viable option to consider try Jumeirah Village Triangle, just across from JVC. Slightly more expensive but more developed with parks, tennis courts and grass areas.

Good value for money IMO


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Malbec said:


> Power lines all over the place!


Erm, no there isn't.


----------



## AjAx30 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok... Seeing that there is a bit of a difference in opinion here, I guess the best option is to actually go there myself and check it out. I like the area in general, with sports city and motor city being pretty close as well as good access to the highways and schools nearby..


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It isn't Arabian Ranches or the Meadows for example, but then you are not paying AR or Meadows rents.

The area has improved dramatically over the last 2 years. I have been in JVC for 3 ½ years so have seen the changes. Hopefully the progress continues at a decent rate.


----------

